# I have 1 tiel, thinking of getting a ferret?



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Cindy was raised around 8 Bull Mastiffs, a persian, and an iguana. She didn't mind the dogs and would actually hang out on the floor with them and try to steal their food/water. She didn't care for the cat (RIP) even though he never harmed her. She would perch on the iguana's cage and watch him for hours, but she has never been around a ferret.

I was wondering if anyone out there has a ferret and cockatiels. I'm curious to know if it's a good idea or a terrible one. I want to make sure Cindy is safe and not going to get hurt. Will a ferret kill my cockatiel? If I do get a ferret should I keep Cindy's cage closed when it's out? 

Thank you for reading and thank you for any help at all!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I think that, with the right measures, that it can work.

By nature ferrets (as well as rats) hunt small birds and small mammals in the wild, they also have a high prey drive. While your bird might be safe around dogs and cats (who can be trained to leave the bird alone) ferrets are unpredictable if left alone.

If you are planning on getting a ferret, NEVER. EVER. have them out together, even if you are there with them.

Keep them in seperate rooms with housing away from eachother and only bring them out one at a time and never in the vicinity of the others cage (ferrets have nimble arms that can easy grab a teil from a cage. Just as a cockatiel could land on the ferrets house and have his foot bitten off real easily)

Be careful with them and everything should be fine


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Ok first let me warn you...to a ferret cockatiels are food. They would never be able to be out together. We had two ferrets when I was in high school, awesome animals, but they were also the only ones to EVER stand up to our cat who thought she was queen of the place. You would have to lovk Cindy up when the ferret was out and vice versa. Also, you might want to let the ferret out in a room not near the cage, so that it can't climb the cage and possibly injure the bird in any way.


----------



## Fallinwhisper (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello, Im new here and am getting my first tiel today. I do have a ferret here at home. Im not worried at all to have them both in the same house. My ferret is about 2 years old now. She is alot quiet than most ferrets, comes out and roams around the house for hours, sometimes plays, but she's .... different lol :blush: She is very calm ... gets into things like most ferrets but I think she was the runt or something. Ferrets are supposed to be smart ... if walking into walls, running into doors and getting stuck in the bathtub is smart then Im worried!!! LMAO. Im confident that having a tiel and a ferret in the same house 'for me' is fine. But each animal is different. Some ferrets can be VERY playful and/or aggressive to other animals. I guess it depends on the animal really. 

Good luck!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I do have a ferret here at home. Im not worried at all to have them both in the same house.*
*--------------------------------*It does not matter how tame, sweet, smart or whatever the ferret is. They are a preditor. Until you have seen (which I have) an unsuspecting tiel fly, get snapped out of the air by a leaping ferret, and ripped apart in less than a minute, I would think twice about havbing them where the ferret can get access or be near the tiel.


----------



## Fallinwhisper (Jan 24, 2011)

The ferret has her own room, the bird would never be out when the ferret is around the house, Im not to worried. I understand where you are coming from though. It is no thing to deal lightly, I totally understand.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If there are other people in your household you also need to explain that the bird should never be around the ferret. It just take one second, with someone slipping up and things go wrong. The ferret, even in another room can smell the bird on you if it has been handled, and this can stir up primal instincts to hunt and seek out the bird when you have the ferret out.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree ferrets and tiels don't mix... I have rabbits and as i trust them i would never leave them alone with my birds, all it takes is a few seconds to kill


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree with srtiels, as you haven't got a ferret yet just don't go there, it's not worth the risk and the stress of making sure they are no where near each other. If you are set on getting a rodent how about a chinchilla instead?


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the fast replies. Makes me wonder if it would be a smart choice, even though they would be in totally seperate rooms on opposite ends of the house. It's still kind of scary. I've had my tiel for 5 years and I couldn't bare to loose her. 

The first tiel I had grew up around my sugar gliders. She didn't like them but she didn't try to hurt them and vice versa. That's why I was curious about a ferret, I've never had one before, but I know they're carnivores so I wanted to ask. My fiance had one and said his was very sweet.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yea I think it just would be much too stressful for you and your cockatiel. It would be a brand new threat to your cockatiel I don't think she'd have much fun or feel relaxed out of the cage so much anymore. Maybe when she passes on (in decades to come hopefully) you could get a ferret. By the way, ferrets are illegal to own where I live!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*My fiance had one and said his was very sweet.*
*------------------------------------------*

It does not matter how sweet the animal is, it is a preditor. The owner of the tiel was also convinced that her ferret would not harm her tiel, and the tiel got started, flew, the ferret leaped in the air snatched it, shook it, and tore it to pieces while we were standing there and before we could do anything. What a horrible way for her tiel to die.


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

Ferrets are super smart and super tricky! My friend has one and it is always stealing things and plotting and eating all sorts of stuff. 

Yes, ferrets are very sweet, but conniving. and cute. 

Unless you can say for sure that there is no way your ferret and cockatiel can ever know of each others' existence, probably not safe for your tiel.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Belinda said:


> ferrets are illegal to own where I live!


lol what are allowed where you live


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> By the way, ferrets are illegal to own where I live!


That's so sad!!! Ferrets are a joy to have, I just wouldn't have one with my birds. We had two when I was younger, both rescues. The boy came from a friend of my mom's who was moving and couldn't take it and the girl came from a friend who's girlfriend got a cat and decided she didn't want the ferret anymore. Absolutely adorable animals!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, thank you all! Cindy is 6 and I hope she lives on a lot longer for sure. I was looking on petfinder for ferrets and there was one that was raised around birds and had no problem with them. I guess it just depends on the personality of each animal. Srtiels that sounds horrible! 

I live in Oregon and it's legal, but I don't think it is in California.

I joined a ferret forum also to ask them questions (same day I joined here), a few of them have birds and ferrets, they just keep them seperated and in different rooms. Wash their hands before playing with their birds/ferrets. 

The sugar gliders (omnivores) that I had, they prey on small birds, insects, and things like that in the wild. They never tried to hurt my bird they smelled her, but they never pounced on her. They actually would crawl into her cage and hang out, but never tried anything, they were just curious to see if she had better food. 

The same time I had my glider's I also had a snake, my little brother had his iguana, the families bull mastiffs, and I had degus. Each time school was out I would take home the school's tarantula (seperate tank). None of them got out, killed each other or went wild (of course the snake and iguana were in their own tanks). All had seperate play times. 

I think if I keep them in totally different rooms that it will work out. Cindy's cage is rot iron, it's suspended off of the ground, I'm always home and the ferret would never get out in her room anyway. I think I'm going to get a ferret at the beginning of the month. 

Thank you again everyone for helping with my questions!


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Sorry to say a ferret is a killing machine. It may seem cute to some of those who have never worked with them. but you need to see what they can do to understand.
they were used to catch rabbits. Ferreting. Set nets over warren holes and send in a ferret all the rabbits come screaming out into the nets.
I have seen a ferret take a rabbit by the back end and do it's best to drag it back down the hole, tearing it's back out.
That was the last time I worked with them.
Yes they are illegal here in NZ as they would devastate our ground nesting birds, in very short order. 
Give one the smell of blood and watch the reaction. I feel this is instinct and cannot be breed out.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG i will certainly not get one as i have 4 rabbits myself


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Of course if an animal is raised to kill it will do it's job, just like a hound dog tracks down foxes, ducks, etc. I'm not going to train my ferret to hunt defenseless little rabbits or birds. If you raise an animal to be violent of course it is going to kill, and thirst for blood. I know some animals even being brought up in a good environment are still killers, I would have never introduced my snake to my sugar gliders, I fed him mice, he would have thought of them as dinner.

I'm going to raise my ferret in a good environment, I'm not going to raise him to kill. Even so I'm going to keep Cindy seperated from the ferret. I wouldn't want anything to harm her. I'm not going to let them play together, I know that would end in disaster. Cindy's room is the living room, the ferrets room will be in the bedroom. Totally seperated, I'm even going to close Cindy's cage while it's out just as a precaution. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Riddick07 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ferrets will go after pretty much anything that moves and is smaller than them. They like to hunt and they are extremely cunning animals. I had 14 ferrets at one point so I do know what they are like from experience. If you do get one like you seem to be planning you are going to have to ferret proof your room to make sure he/she has no way to get out. And that means when you think you have your room completely ferret proof with no escape routes go over it again and again chances are you missed something that they won't. Like door gaps, vents, only hole in the walls, plus they like to be sneaky and slip past you as you go out the door. Oh and door knobs that don't turn...they can figure out how to open door handles that only push down from watching you go in and out. Also, make sure your bird cage doesn't have wide gaps between the bars or a slide out tray. The ferret *will* figure out how to get the tray out and than push up the grate equalling a very dead bird. Doesn't matter about different rooms theres still a chance he can get out so you want to make sure if he does that the cage is secure. Also, ferrets climb really really well so even if its elevated he can still figure out a way to get up it. Plus, they are smart and flying leaps from another piece of furniture onto the cage is also a possibly plan for him/her.

I know you said you joined a ferret forum but I'll give you fair warning that ferrets can end up as extremely expensive pets. They like to destroy things and medical bills can go through the roof. Ferrets almost always end up with some kind of medical problem. We spent over a thousand trying to save our one and he still died. Out of the 14 I had only 3 died without some other problem. Also ADV is a killer virus in the ferret world and is very easily spread and also has no treatment. If your ferret gets this they are dead guaranteed, also they don't always show symptoms especially in the early stages.

That being said you'll love having a ferret. They are extremely hyper animals but they can be so much fun. If you end up getting more than one, which is likely since they can be awesome, be warned that anything over 2 or 3 smells pretty bad no matter what you do. Also, for colors the silvers tend to be deaf or partially deaf, that may have changed since I owned ferrets but it's doubtful, because of this they can be nipper. We saved one that was going to be put down because he was so aggressive... turns out he was silver and completely deaf so every time you grabbed him he would bite because he couldn't hear you coming. Turned out to be one of our favorites and a very lovable guy just a lot more work than the others.

Sorry this was a bit long but hope it was a little helpful!

Victoria


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I guess they're illegal here because, like rabbits, they can breed quickly and get into crops and kill native wildlife like marsupials (because they're certainly not native to Australia).


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O there's no doubt that ferrets are fun to have...loved having them when I was a kid. We had two, Bob and Bandit. Bandit got into everything, but he was a little on the chunky side so he couldn't fit where he wanted. But he loved hiding in my mom's cabinets with all her pans. Bob on the other hand, was smaller. She (yes Bob was a girl) got into my mom's room one time and crawled into a pair of her pantyhose...all the way down to the toe. My dad had to cut her out!! They're funny and cute, as long as they stay in their own area!


----------



## Riddick07 (Sep 2, 2010)

lol oh the places I used to find my bunch. They actually got into the vent at one point...didn't even think they could fit through there! Than there was the desk, the game area, the cabinets, the couch, my dresser, my bed, shoes, countless amounts of breakables they destroyed, the toilet...why no idea, under the sink, the laundry, oh and the fish tank because apparently diving for fish is just as much fun as stalking the cats or the poor dog who was a rottweiler doberman mix...she was terrified of the ferrets...

There was also the hamster cage...lost both of them because the ferrets found them to be nice little toys. Plus the sugar gilder which survived only because they woke me up with the whole chase around my room.

I'm pretty sure they consider everywhere and anything fair game in the end...


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I've always thought they sounded like SO much fun, but maybe too cheeky! The getting stuck in the panty hose is just hilarious! I'm sure Bob thought, "I can do it, so why not, just gonna squeeze in here... wait... I is stuck! Oh no!" haha. did the ferret freak out?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Nope, she laid there until we got home and my dad could free her. She was a cute little thing. They run kinda sideways which was always hilarious. We let the cat in one time and Bandit and the cat had a stand-off. She growled at him, he at her, and they just stood there with their hair on end. Cat got put back out before they went at each other. And jumping, ah that used to scare my Grandma to death. She would put her feet up when they were out because she was afraid of them and they would try to jump and grab her toes!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Hehe. toes is fun.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Bob certainly thought so...both were neutered and were also litter box trained. We used cat litter and they would go in their cage. But that didn't matter if they were out playing only when in their cage.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you Victoria, you were very helpful. Yes I've heard they can be pretty expensive. Our bedroom is pretty bare actually, no holes, no vents, it's an apartment building. The only thing he/she would be able to get to in the bedroom would be a closet. There's nothing even close enough for it to be able to climb up to the window (which is always closed). The door knob does turn, and there's not a big gap between the floor and carpet I've already checked. The only way a ferret could get through is if it can shrink down to the size of my pinky finger.

Cindy's cage is in the corner, not near any furniture. The bars aren't big enough for a ferret, there is a tray but it's pretty heavy (rot iron) and her cage would be closed even when the ferret is in a totally different room. I'm going to get a little gate for a cut off to different rooms. 

No problem at all about the post being long, I love to read, and everyone's information is much appreciated, and helpful. I will keep everyone updated on Cindy after I get the ferret. I'm a pretty paranoid person and the least little chirp from her I check out. So I'm positive she will be safe.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry I just noticed there was a 3rd page! Thank you everyone for you're replies.

LOL @ toes roxy, my fiance told his mother he had a surprise, he brought home his ferret and she jumped onto the couch freaking out, she wouldn't even come close to it. She thought it would attack lol. 

I knew a lady that was scared of my bird, she had a crow fly into her hair one time, ever since she thought they would attack. I didn't realize that though and figured everyone loved birds, and tried to show her Cindy when she came over. Her eyes went huge! She backed away and looked terrified. After a while though she got use to Cindy when she came over, she realized she wasn't going to leap into the air and smack her wings against her head. lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah I had a friend whom Arnie had tried to say hello to when she came over, and knowing my friend was afraid of birds I had to steer Arnie away from that particular friend and over to some other friends to say hello to -- but she kept wanting to go to that girl... she was curious as to why this girl was afraid of her. It's funny how people back away from this tiny little bird. I have another friend Arnie tried to land on once, and she cowered and covered her head, and I laughed and said there was no way her little feet landing on her would ever hurt her head, she's as light as a feather!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL yeah Cindy has tried to land on a few people who scrunch up their faces and freeze or cover themselves lol.

This is a weird question but has anyone ever seen their bird (I'm guessing) hump something? If so does that make the bird a male?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes the males will hump perches, toys etc. The females will back up with tails raised and rub their vents against a food dish or cage corner.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol cookie done it to his perch and done a wolf whistle when he was finnished 
I havent seen Lucky do anything but i think she is a proper lady


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Yes males can and do try to hump things. I have had caged pet birds hump my hands, feet, ears, Hand reared babies can grow up not knowing what is normal behavior, and do not associate with other birds.
Females go prone and tweeter. You can find Tweety on you tube 'Is She courting me"



WereAllMadHere said:


> LOL yeah Cindy has tried to land on a few people who scrunch up their faces and freeze or cover themselves lol.
> 
> This is a weird question but has anyone ever seen their bird (I'm guessing) hump something? If so does that make the bird a male?


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

I always wondered if Cindy was a boy, she does a tail swoosh, back and forth. I've done research before and thought maybe she was actually a he. But "her" name has been Cindy forever so, oh well. lol

clawnz your bird is beautiful


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

I have tiels and a ferret, and except for one instance it hasn't been a problem. We just make sure they are NEVER out together. Our ferret is sweet, but a predator...and even if she WASN'T a predator, she's a rough player. I've seen her hold her own with a fully grown half-Husky, half-retriever, so yeah, not trying to see her "play" with birds.

The only problem I've faced is making sure Echo doesn't go ANYWHERE near her cage when he's out. He's prone to walking around the floor exploring, and occasionally he'll come across Squishy's cage and hey, it's a cage after all, so he'll climb on it. I always see or hear it right away and luckily ferrets sleep a ton, so I'm able to get to Echo before Squishy even wakes up. There was one time that Echo flew out of my room and landed on Squishy's cage, right above her. I immediately ran to get him. Squishy sniffed his feet, I think, and Echo SQUEAKED and flew a bit off to the side which scared the CRAP out of me...I thought she'd bit him and was expecting blood. He was fine, though. 

I wouldn't say it's absolutely impossible to have a ferret and a bird in the same house...you just have to be really careful. I know that my birds have always had a tendency to land on/climb on cages just because it's what they're used to. If possible, keep the cages in separate rooms and don't let the bird in that room when they're out.

Edit: Yes, my Halley used to hump his food dish. Quite a lot.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

When the ferret is out it will be totally supervised. It might be another month before I get him/her though. I will definitely be watching everything that's going on so nothing bad will happen. I'm glad to hear that there's some people who have different pets, and watch over them and protect them. I love Cindy and I wouldn't let anything happen to her, she's been my baby for a long time. 

Yeah Cindy use to do that with her perch so I moved it, she hasn't done it in a long time now.


----------

